# TheAnt's BOB



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I shared this in the Bug Out Bag section as well (Thanks NaeKid!):

Thanks to Victor (Tony) at http://tonystactical.com I got a new bug out bag and 4 piece sleep system (fancy talk for sleeping bag). Just thought I would share.

I havnt had a chance to use any of this stuff yet but I love the look/feel!
This is the BOB all packed up with the sleep system inside. It currently weighs about 38lbs. That is quite a bit but there is a lot in there and I dont have to carry everything that is in it:








This is the BOB and the sleep system in its compression bag. The sleep system is 8lbs of the 38lbs. Since it is actually 2 (or three depending on how you count it) sleeping bags in one I can lighten the weight depending on the time of year or even possibly sleep 2 or three:








This is the BOB and sleep system unrolled. The camo part is actually a bivy which acts much like a mini tent to shed water and such:








Here is everything that is in the bag. Can you find the lighters? LOL  :









I would recommend checking out Tonys website and seeing if there isnt anything there that meets your requirements and budget. So far I am very happy with the purchase. I hope to try it out soon.

Eventually I will be adding a Katadyne Pocket water filter and other misc items.

So whatcha think?


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks great to me Ant...do you have duck tape and a snake bite kit? Are those MRE's or something packaged similar? Sorry...I need new reading glasses.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Looks great to me Ant...do you have duck tape and a snake bite kit? Are those MRE's or something packaged similar? Sorry...I need new reading glasses.


No duct tape, I used to have some but here in AZ that stuff deteriorates so quickly in the heat that I had to remove it. A snake bite kit is a GREAT idea! Ill have to look into that. Yes, those are MRE's -- approximately 3 days worth.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks great Ant! I'll check out that site as well. Ant, let me know how that bag works out for you. I need to get a new one for my BOB. Thanks!


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice set up. I opted for a couple of packages of the food bars in addition to the mre. They have a huge caloric content for their size, and take up a lot less room.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice...Do you have cigars?


----------



## fat_frog (Oct 19, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> ....Can you find the lighters? LOL  :
> ...So whatcha think?


Especially since you live in hot AZ, how about a little magnifing glass that kids often use....as a fire starter? It should be pretty light and takes up no space...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If others wanna post-up their BOBs - TheAnt has the link in his OP on where to go to do so ...


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Nice...Do you have cigars?


Now you are a man that knows his prioritys! I *knew *I forgot something important!


fat_frog said:


> Especially since you live in hot AZ, how about a little magnifing glass that kids often use....as a fire starter? It should be pretty light and takes up no space...


That would work but I have two or three different methods to start fires already. I could also use the alcohol wipes or alcohol hand sanitizer as fuels to get a fire going. Out here in HOT AZ its not hard to start a fire... just gotta keep it contained!

EDIT: I currently have 3 lighters and magnesium fire starters both as well as batteries... oh, and sticks to rub together are in good supply!


----------

